# EASY = Crocodile Stitch Christmas Tree



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

I will tell you, I tried and tried to catch on to this stitch, and until this pattern couldn't. This is the easiest crocodile stitch pattern I have found. Have fun!

H, G, F and E hooks

Special st: the crocodile st is worked over the 2 dcs that are made together in the 1 dc. 5 dc are worked around the 1st dc, then another 5 dc worked around the 2nd dc. To work your 1 st, 5 dc you must turn your working piece on its side to the right, so you will work your 5 dc from the top of the side post downwards. When working the other side, you will turn your working piece on its side to the left, so you will work your 5 dc from the bottom of the side post and upwards
With H hook
Row 1: Ch 43 and slip stitch in first ch (be sure not to twist chain).
Row 2: Ch 1 and sc in each ch across (42 sc)
Row 3: Ch 1 and in same sc do 2 dc,, ch 1 *sk 2 sc, 1 dc in next sc, ch 1, sk 2 sc in next sc, ch 1, sk 2 sc, 2 dc in next sc, ch 1*
Same as between* across to last 3 sc, sk 2 sc and in last sc put in dc and sl st into first dc, ch 1 and turn Now you will start crocodile stitch
Row 4: Should have 7 groups of crocodile stitch. At end sl st through last dc,
Row 5: Repeat row 3
Row 6: Repeat Row 4
Change to G hook
Row 7: Repeat row 3
Row 8: Crocodile Stitch row
Row 9: Repeat row 3 but put 3 decreases in this row
Row 10: Crocodile Stitch row (6 groups of crocodile st)
Change to F hook
Row 11 Repeat row 3 but put 3 decreases in this row
Row 12: Crocodile Stitch row (5 groups of crocodile st)
Row 13: Repeat row 3
Row 14: Crocodile Stitch row (5 groups of crocodile st)
Change to E hook
Row 15: Repeat row 3 but put 3 decreases in this row
Row 16: Crocodile Stitch row (4 groups of crocodile st)
Row 17 Sc in each st,
Row 18 to end - do not sl st, just keep going around decreasing in each 2 stitches until you only have one sc left, fasten off
Now place a star on top. You can crochet a small one or use a large star button. 

Crocodile Stitch Christmas Tree by Thelma Lockhart trees in pictures are made by me, Dianne Woodis, pattern is Thelma's.


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

I have posted the pattern and pictures of Christmas Trees made of the Crocodile Stitch under Patterns. These are so Easy to do. Please, if you have wanted to try this stitch and haven't been able to do it, try these. The trees are cute too. Please check them out.


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh so pretty !! I will go to patterns & find it !! thank you for sharing !!! :thumbup:


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: I found you !! thanks :lol:


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

very pretty.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

What a great job, never saw anything like that. Will have to take a look at the pattern even though I am not able to knit much. Looked at the pattern but didn't realize it is crochet, to bad it isn't a knit pattern.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

cute, i love that stitch, thank you for sharing


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Very nice! Would make good gifts!


----------



## stitchedhen (Nov 13, 2011)

Very cute and seems so easy to do!


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

This makes beautiful little Christmas trees besides teaching the stitch!! Thank you so much for posting!!


----------



## Karie (Jul 25, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> What a great job, never saw anything like that. Will have to take a look at the pattern even though I am not able to knit much. Looked at the pattern but didn't realize it is crochet, to bad it isn't a knit pattern.


Crochet isn't hard! You CAN do this! Wish I was close to you so I could help you get the hang of it. But anyone you know who crochets would be happy to help you, I'm sure. Ask!!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

Great job. I love the trees! May hve to make some for house gifts.


----------



## Jeremiah (Oct 4, 2011)

Is someone out there going to try to make one of these by knitting? It's a challenge.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern - very cute!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks I'll save this - really cute.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

those would be so cute to tuck into empty places around your home.. I personally like a home decorated a lot for Christmas. I try to keep my home all year long clutter free... as much as possible anyway but during the holidays I want every room completly decorated.. these would be perfect..


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Vewry Pretty.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

How does a person keep their home clutter free? A home always has clutter - a house doesn't.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern I love the trees.


----------



## nascargranny48jj (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your pattern I love the trees.


----------



## mistymorning2 (May 29, 2011)

Such a cute pattern! 
Have to try these at the minute so much to finish 
thanks for sharing these


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Interesting!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

thank you


----------

